# Lighting question



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, so I picked up the glass lid from big ALS today, but the only light they really had that would get me up to a good watt per gallon was $179. This is for my 33 gallon aquarium. I am looking to get something under $150. Here are some of the lights I am looking at:

Coralife Freshwater AquaLight 36" w/1-96 watt 6,700K Power Compact Lamp.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/freshwater-aqualight-watt-6700k-power-compact-lamp-p-1761.html
It is $133 And shipping is only $4. Not sure if tax is included as I don't get the total until I give credit card details.

The other option is Current USA extreme HO X2 lighting fixture. It comes with a 10000 k and "freshwater" T5 39W HO bulbs. It looks like it will be $140 total with shipping and taxes. Here is the link:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...X2-Lighting-Fixtures_9916161_102.html?tc=fish

Does anyone have any experience with either of these in a planted tank? I don't have any current plans to do any CO2, but it may be an option down the road. Any other recommendations in this price range? Any advice would be appreciated!!!

FYI I currently have it planted with some Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus) - doing well, Watersprite (ceratopteris thalictroides) - growing like a weed, and Jungle Val (Vallisneria americana gigantea) - added 2 days ago. I want to do some foreground type plants as well.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
I don't recommend any of the Power Compact Fluorescent fixture because the replacement bulbs are crazy expensive.

I use a double T5HO from Hagen Glo on my planted tank anbd I love it. Very high quality fixture for a reasonable price and you can buy the bulbs are most hydroponic stores. Just look in the Yellow Pages and you should find one near you.

Keep in mind that these fixtures are sold without any bulbs so that you can buy whatever bulb you want.

I picked mine up at PetSmart. They go on sale on a regular basis so if you can wait for the next sale you'll save quite a bit.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p16873719.html
--
Paul


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay I see your point about the bulbs for the coralife. So do you see anything wrong with the Current USA fixture? It would be using the same bulbs as the one that you recommended. And it comes with bulbs for $140. I did a little more research and the "freshwater" bulb is apparently designed for plant growth. Does anyone have anything bad to say about current USA or this unit. Anything good to say about it?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

None of the plants you have require intense light. If you want to do something inexpensive, get a two tube T8 fixture and use two daylight or cool white tubes (or one of each). I don't know the dimensions of your tank, but 2-foot and 4-foot fixtures are cheapest and easiest to find, and ditto the tubes. You can buy fixtures and tubes at hardware and building supplies stores. A fixture and two tubes should be less than $30 total.

You can either just lay the fixture on top of the glass, or build it into a hood made of wood. Since you'll need only fairly short pieces, you can get the wood cheap. My local lumberyard has a big rack of short boards and longer ones with some defect you can cut around, where you could get what you need for a few dollars.

If you aren't the sort of person who enjoys figuring out how to DIY for much less money, feel free to ignore this post.


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I have been reading a lot since my last post and have come to the conclusion that the watt per gallon rule goes out the window when you are talking about T5 lights. So apparently a double T5 strip on my tank would put me into the very high light category so I would definitely have to be supplementing co2. Not sure that I want to get into that yet. 

As for the plants that I currently have, I know they are low light plants, but I would be looking to get more demanding plants once I get more light.

So it looks like I may just try a single strip T5 light. As a bonus this will lower my investment considerably. Really I just want to get to the highest amount of light that I can get to without the need to supplement with co2.


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention, the tank dimensions are 36Lx12Wx18H so two or four foot lights from home depot would not be ideal.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've run 2 x t5ho without co2 and not had any issues. I would highly recommend going with the current or hagen glo... A single non-ho tube isn't imho enough for anything. It may be cheap to start with but I suspect you will want to upgrade really soon


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a perfect price and bulbs included

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20709

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

I run the hagenglo 2xt5ho as well on tank the same size as yours. I did raise the lights a 6" though as I am only running a DIY C02. Growing HC, Stargrass,Sunset Hyrgros not a problem


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah I am looking into getting the single strip from that post. The double is already spoken for. I just wanted to make sure that I am not over powering with one. I don't want algae blooms as I have no current plans to start doing co2.


----------

